# return home



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

will pigeons and doves return home if i let them out to play(i have'nt yet) and how long should i wait till i can let them out


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

What breed of pigeons do you have? If you have homers and they are mature homers then it is in your best interest for you not to let them out because they'll just fly back to their original owners house. Now if you have rollers or high flyers keep them locked up for 2-3 weeks and they should figure out that your loft is their new home. As for fancy breeds, its always a gamble. They weren't bred to fly so if a hawk did come, they'd have a lower chance of survival.


----------



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

Gurbir said:


> What breed of pigeons do you have? If you have homers and they are mature homers then it is in your best interest for you not to let them out because they'll just fly back to their original owners house. Now if you have rollers or high flyers keep them locked up for 2-3 weeks and they should figure out that your loft is their new home. As for fancy breeds, its always a gamble. They weren't bred to fly so if a hawk did come, they'd have a lower chance of survival.


they are 3/4 dove and 1/4 pigeon


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

droper said:


> will pigeons and doves return home if i let them out to play(i have'nt yet) and how long should i wait till i can let them out


What kind of doves...Ringneck? Do not let the doves out...!
They may fly away and get lost...and they are easy prey for cats and hawks.

Dawn


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Doves1111 is right--don't let any doves out: they don't have homing instinct at all!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If they are pets, I wouldn't let them out anyway, they are not skilled as to the dangers out there and they are just siting ducks for predator attacks. Play time will turn into a nightmare.

Also, if they were even remotely homing pigeons they still need to be trained before ever releasing them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

3/4 dove and 1/4 pigeon isn't possible  Pigeon x Dove hybrids are sterile. Kidding! I'm assuming you mean most of your flock is doves 

Ringneck doves and diamond doves can't be let out. Pigeons can after keeping them in a few weeks unless they are homers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think someone is pulling our leg..lol...1/4 pigeon!..hahaha,,


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I think someone is pulling our leg..lol...1/4 pigeon!..hahaha,,


How did they measure that ? lol


----------

